# Custom Call Make Respond



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

OK got a question for everyone. Dad called and said needed help with splitting some wood. I got there and he had 5 or 6 trees cut down and sawed in to fire wood length logs. When I got to looking he had cut down e old really big Black Walnut trees. This wood is beautiful small grained with burls knots and all different shades of color. His is the question. What do you look for in making hand calls as far as the grain and the way the wood is cut? Wood (pun intended) anyone be interested in this wood if I cut it down to usable size to make calls with, where it would be easy to ship? I am going too play with it myself but I hate to think this wood is going to go up in smoke. Thanks


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Okay. I am not an expert on tree cutting but I know a few things. Time is of essence for cutting good turning blanks. You want to get them cut into blanks and ends sealed as quick as you can so that you have the least amount of checking. Seal each end of the blanks with wax or some kind of sealer 1"- 1 1/2" from each side should do it. Sealing the ends is important. If you do not they will check and warp the blank. Most call blanks are about 1 1/2" square by what ever length. I would go with 12" long blanks when possible. You will want to cut them larger than that though as they will shrink while drying. If you cut them about 2" square by 12 1/2" long they should be fine.

I would say but with the grain so that you get less end grain. End grain is harder to work and requires much more sanding. I do not think it is totally necessary to do this but I think it is best. Someone who knows a little more can give us a better answer there.

You can ship them in a priority box... roughly $15. I think 10 1.5"x1.5"x12" fit in one. Shipping on them is not outrageous though. I normally order enough stock at once to get free shipping so I am not for certain how much it cost to ship.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

I just answer your question in the other thread


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

BigD, your dad should have called a logging company. The last I knew black walnut was bringing real good money for the board lumber (furniture making). I hardly see any walnuts when I go home to Iowa for a visit because of that.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Yes big on flooring and rifle stocks too.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Looks like Rick covered everything on making the blanks. I would be interested in some that was burl.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Yea that what I told him and he said he didn't have anytime to jack around. At 74 he is kinda set in his ways LOL He needed it for the fire place and besides it burns real purdy ya know. If I figure how to get the pictures loaded I will post the pile we cut.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

I would be interested in any burl.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Indeed the burl would interest me as well.

I did forget to tell you. Stack it like Lincoln Logs so you get the air flow going through it and store it somewhere out of the sun and dry.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I had to come home early but I will be back up there several times before the end of the year. That where all my coyote huntin takes place and Deer when things work right. I will try and post some pics when I get it and see what some one may want to try.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Well for now the wind can get to it is not out of the sun and it should stay dry till it rains. I should be back up there in a week or 2 and I will pick some of the better stuff out and bring back with me.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey YD can you fix my computer skills slip-up and make 1 post to follow? Thanks you know how truly gifted I am with these computers!!!


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Right on. If they are cut into logs already. Just cut a few inches off each end before you cut that blanks. That should prevent any checking that may have started (you probably would not see it) from continuing. If you have full trunks lying. Then cut your longs bring them home and rip them into blanks following my original post. Trunks will be fine laying in the elements for a week or two.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

I got a few large diameter 3 to 4 foot tall stumps I plan on getting as well. There were a couple of y's and splits (limbs forks for lack of better words) that he just cut and threw to the side that should have some real good grain flows though them.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

Sounds like you have some fun coming. Let us know when they are all cut up.


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Will do Ill post picks when I get it home and well go from there. Thanks for your info


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Your not a man till you split black oak...or is it walnut lol...


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Stonegod where in Ohio you from? i grew up around Hinckley between Cleve and Akron


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

We split oak and post oak but that black walnut was some tuff stuff for sure. My ole back just about gave out for sure.That ole log splitter lugged way down but gotter done!!! LOL My arm is still sore moving that lever all day.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He lives where they don't have any guns for sale !


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Stonegod said:


> it was 40 bucks.LOL


don't ya just love us old guys..........


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Jan 29, 2010)

Bath, Montrose, Medina, Hinckley, Richfield,Center point, Lodi and others.Grew up 66-79 and graduated from there n 80 Did a lot of huntin and trappin growing up. trapped rats, raccoon and fox primarily had mink ranch behind house on next section line(bunch of them ) worked there for 2 fur seasons) with some amount of success( had 1 raccoon weight 53 pounds would have been 150.00 fur but it dragged its belly fur off got 100.00 instead. Best rat harvest 980.00 largest rat bringing 15.00. Managed to call a Linx/bobcat cross 1 time 220.00 Highest fur to date. Red Fox were quite a test to trappers. Loved the country not too far from Whipps ledges in the Hinckley Park area. Celebrated the return of Buzzards LOL go figure there is a story behind that if you want to know. Listened to WMMS radio home of the Buzzard( not sure of their fascination with this particular bird) Had I went to school across the street would have put me in J Dommers Class. (words cant print for that). Currently residing in Big D area(Dallas) waiting till can go back home in OKLA. I loved the North country but born and bread in South! What can I say!!


----------

